# Adders in Northumberland?



## scottswald (Aug 9, 2010)

Anybody know where i can find adders in northumberland? I live in Blyth so maybe somewhere around morpeth?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Best place to find adders is Harthope Valley up by Wooler - almost guaranteed to spot them there if you know what you're doing.


----------

